# Unofficial competition in Los Angeles



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

*Who*: Anyone that wants to come and can solve a cube

*What*: A cube meet-up with an unofficial competition w/ 2x2-5x5
2x2: average of 5 or 12 (3 rounds)
3x3: average of 5 (3 rounds)
4x4 and 5x5: Mean of three (unless more people want to scramble)(2 rounds)
OH: average of 5 (2 rounds)
Clock and other misc. puzzles TBA (2 rounds)

*Where*: Del Amo fashion mall in Torrance. Del Amo Fashion Center, Torrance, CA 90503 In the food court on the 2nd level. There will be a group of cubers most likely sitting around some area so just go over there.

*When*: March 20, 2010 10:00 PM-5 PM.

*Why*: Because cubing is fun!

Come and cube! I'll have scrambles and I'll need some help scrambling. Thanks!

-Ian


----------



## MrData (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm going to try to make it.
Are you bringing the scrambles this time?


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

This time? Yes, I'll get them from the WCA website.


----------



## MrData (Mar 9, 2010)

So we're staying outside the whole time?


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

Unless you know a better location in which in can be held?


----------



## MrData (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't, without the assistance of qq.


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

From what I know, he is not going. Try and contact him for a better location if you want one.


----------



## MrData (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't really see the point of doing this at caltech if we can't get indoors.
Perhaps somewhere else might be a better location, like a food court.


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

Is there a food court at Caltech?


----------



## MrData (Mar 9, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

Uh... Is there anyplace close by that has a food court?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 9, 2010)

Steve, can't we meet where met last time?


----------



## MrData (Mar 9, 2010)

Uhh, not really, unless you count the paseo.
I was thinking more along the lines of moving it to a mall food court, like the Westside Pavillion mall where we've had a couple meetups before.

@Phoenix Death: No, the winter session ends on the 17th, and Michael won't be there. We have no way of getting inside the building.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 9, 2010)

How about we all meet there, then decide what to do from there.


----------



## MrData (Mar 9, 2010)

Do whatever you want, I was just warning you that there's not much there.


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> How about we all meet there, then decide what to do from there.



That's kind of a waste of resources, don't you think?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 9, 2010)

How about Burbank West mall?


----------



## MrData (Mar 9, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> How about Burbank West mall?



Isn't that the place we got kicked out of?
Edit: nvm, I don't think it is.


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

That's kind of far for me. What about the Del Amo mall in Torrance? They have a pretty huge food court with a lot of food selections.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 9, 2010)

MrData said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > How about Burbank West mall?
> ...



Cause YOU were messing around.


----------



## MrData (Mar 9, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Nah, it was because some security dude decided the food court was not a playhouse...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh.
How about we meet up at Caltech in the river.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm fine with the Del Amo mall in Torrance.


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I'm fine with the Del Amo mall in Torrance.



Yay! Come on guys. This food court is huge, we will not get kicked out.


----------



## MrData (Mar 9, 2010)

ianini said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine with the Del Amo mall in Torrance.
> ...



Hmm
Hopefully I can get over there. Dunno if I can make it anywhere, actually. Looks like I have to go to Santa Ana on that day.
But if I can make it, the location sounds fine.


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

MrData said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...



What time does this event of yours ends?


----------



## MrData (Mar 9, 2010)

ianini said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



idk what the event is, my mom is going there. If my dad is willing to drive me from there, I'll be fine.


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

MrData said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > MrData said:
> ...



Cool. Do you know of anyone else that would like to go?


----------



## MrData (Mar 9, 2010)

ianini said:


> Cool. Do you know of anyone else that would like to go?



Probably Marco and a bunch of others who I will check with.


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

MrData said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. Do you know of anyone else that would like to go?
> ...



Great, thanks!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 9, 2010)

Is there an address to the food court.


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Is there an address to the food court.



There is no exact address because it's inside the mall. Here is a directory. http://www.simon.com/mall/MallDirectory.aspx?id=1240
little box on the right hand side. Seconds level. There should be some signs inside the to help you.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 9, 2010)

Address to the mall itself? Like what streets is it in between?


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Address to the mall itself? Like what streets is it in between?



Del Amo Fashion Center, Torrance, CA 90503 Just plug that into google maps and them, BAM! There you go.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 9, 2010)

I use a GPS xD
I got Steve's number, in case if I get lost like I did at Caltech looking for the bathroom -_-


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I use a GPS xD
> I got Steve's number, in case if I get lost like I did at Caltech looking for the bathroom -_-



Great! I'll see all you guys there.


----------



## camcuber (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll try to go.


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

camcuber said:


> I'll try to go.



If you do go, try and bring Weston along.


----------



## MrData (Mar 9, 2010)

ianini said:


> If you do go, try and bring Weston along.



Actually, if I'm coming from Santa Ana that day, I'd be a lot closer to Weston than Cameron.


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

MrData said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > If you do go, try and bring Weston along.
> ...



So, you might be able to pick up Weston?


----------



## MrData (Mar 9, 2010)

ianini said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



It should be possible. But I don't even know if I can go yet, and I'm not sure if he needs a ride anyway.


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is the schedule. This is not to be followed exactly, which is the reasons for many rough time estimates.
Starts at 10:15

1. Arrive and warm-up

2. 2x2 round 1 (Average of 5)

3. 3x3 round 1 (Average of 5)

4. 4x4 round 1 (Mean of 3)

5. 5x5 round 1 (Average of 5)

6. OH round 1 (Average of 5)

7. Lunch 12:30ish

7.5. Clock round 1 (Average of 5)

8. 2x2 round 2 (Average of 5)

9. 3x3 round 2 (Average of 5)

10. 4x4 round 2 (Mean of 3)

11. OH round 2 (Average of 5)

12. Team BLD (Best of 2)

13. 2x2 round 3 (Average of 5)

14. 3x3 round 3 (Average of 5)

If anyone wants more events, just ask and they will most likely be added. Post below if your going, because I want a estimate of how may people are going.


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

MrData said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > MrData said:
> ...



I see. Do you know what the chance that you will be able to go is?


----------



## MrData (Mar 9, 2010)

ianini said:


> I see. Do you know what the chance that you will be able to go is?



Nope. I'll do my best to make it. I haven't failed yet.


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

MrData said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > I see. Do you know what the chance that you will be able to go is?
> ...



I hope you can make it. Who are some people that I should try and contact to come to this meet-up?


----------



## MrData (Mar 9, 2010)

ianini said:


> I hope you can make it. Who are some people that I should try and contact to come to this meet-up?



All of the people I can think of I can easily contact on AIM. I'll let them know.


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

MrData said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you can make it. Who are some people that I should try and contact to come to this meet-up?
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Mar 10, 2010)

I think i'll be able to go. If i do lets do team bld together again ian.


----------



## ianini (Mar 10, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> I think i'll be able to go. If i do lets do team bld together again ian.



Definitely. I'll practice clock so we'll have a round of team BLD and a round of clock.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Mar 10, 2010)

ianini said:


> DevenNadudvari said:
> 
> 
> > I think i'll be able to go. If i do lets do team bld together again ian.
> ...


You should make clock average of 5. Hopefully we can do better than a 2:59 team bld solve this time. Who else is going?


----------



## ianini (Mar 10, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > DevenNadudvari said:
> ...



Ok, I'll change that. Right now; you, me, and most of the people that have posted in this thread. Steven is contacting more people and hopefully they all will come.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Mar 10, 2010)

ianini said:


> DevenNadudvari said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...


okay good. Hopefully more people can come. Can you scramble clock?


----------



## ianini (Mar 10, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > DevenNadudvari said:
> ...


I have just recently achieved that skill from the clocking gods. Still kind of slow though.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Mar 10, 2010)

ianini said:


> DevenNadudvari said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...


Okay ill help you scramble then. I can scramble kinda fast


----------



## ianini (Mar 10, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > DevenNadudvari said:
> ...



Thanks. Contact more people and see if they want to come.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Mar 10, 2010)

ianini said:


> DevenNadudvari said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...


There's really nobody i can contact. Did anyone steven contact say they could come?


----------



## ianini (Mar 10, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > DevenNadudvari said:
> ...


I don't know. Try talking to him. I'm just going to contact Marco etc. and see if they can come.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Mar 10, 2010)

ianini said:


> DevenNadudvari said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...


Okay cool. Hopefully Marco can come.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know. Try talking to him. I'm just going to contact Marco etc. and see if they can come.
> ...



CHOP CHOP CHOP!


----------



## ianini (Mar 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DevenNadudvari said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

ianini said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > CHOP CHOP CHOP!
> ...



Just chopping down the quote tree a little bit.


----------



## ianini (Mar 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Oh, I see. I don't want what happened to me in this thread. Bad times...
At least I won an award!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 10, 2010)

Offtopic
Does anyone have any speedstacks cups that i can have/buy please? sorry for the off topicness.
Ontopic:
does anyone have a stackmat timer that I can have or buy? Thanks.
Even more ontopic:
I'm looking to buy a Pyraminx and Megaminx from someone. anyone got any?


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Mar 10, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Offtopic
> Does anyone have any speedstacks cups that i can have/buy please? sorry for the off topicness.
> Ontopic:
> does anyone have a stackmat timer that I can have or buy? Thanks.
> ...


I have an extra stackmat, but it dosent work very well. I think Ian has a megaminx he can sell.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I'm looking to buy a Pyraminx and Megaminx from someone. anyone got any?



I have a Megaminx. I'm not going though.


----------



## ianini (Mar 10, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Offtopic
> Does anyone have any speedstacks cups that i can have/buy please? sorry for the off topicness.
> Ontopic:
> does anyone have a stackmat timer that I can have or buy? Thanks.
> ...



I could sell you a megaminx there for $10. It's a PVC minx with mf8 tiles and is very nice. Pops occasionally.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a brand new vcube 6 if anyone wants to buy it.


----------



## MrData (Mar 10, 2010)

Everyone I asked either can't make it or can maybe make it. No definites.


----------



## ianini (Mar 10, 2010)

MrData said:


> Everyone I asked either can't make it or can maybe make it. No definites.



Who were the "maybes"?


----------



## MrData (Mar 10, 2010)

ianini said:


> Who were the "maybes"?



Uh...
Weston is a maybe for sure, I don't remember who else...


----------



## Weston (Mar 10, 2010)

I want to cube with the turtles at Caltech.
And we HAVE to buy one of those giant rice crispy things.


----------



## ianini (Mar 10, 2010)

Weston said:


> I want to cube with the turtles at Caltech.
> And we HAVE to buy one of those giant rice crispy things.



Is that a conformation for going?


----------



## Weston (Mar 10, 2010)

ianini said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > I want to cube with the turtles at Caltech.
> ...



Thats a confirmation for wanting to go. lol


----------



## ianini (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, here is a list of people who are coming and tentative people. 
Ian
Deven (DevenNaduavari?)
Michael (MichaelP.)
Cody Heise (doesn't have one)
Cameron (camcuber)
Dashel (fundash)
*Tentative:*
Steven (mr.data)
Weston (weston)

Could we possibly get 2 more people to go to this please!


----------



## fundash (Mar 12, 2010)

I should be able to go!
HOORAY!


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 12, 2010)

ianini said:


> Ok, here is a list of people who are coming and tentative people.
> Ian
> Deven
> Michael
> ...



Sorry but I don't know most of these people, do you think you could add a username next to there name?


----------



## ianini (Mar 12, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here is a list of people who are coming and tentative people.
> ...



Sure, if in doubt, look at the wca profile link for a name.


----------



## fundash (Mar 12, 2010)

ianini said:


> Ok, here is a list of people who are coming and tentative people.
> Ian
> Deven (DevenNaduavari?)
> Michael (MichaelP.)
> ...



f*i*ndash?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 12, 2010)

The U and I keys are close, so it makes sense for a mistake.
I'm not going unfortunately. I have something to do that day. *sigh*


----------



## keemy (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmm this location blows, like almost as bad as when you had it in riverside or some ****. I may come though I'd be much more likely if someone would give me a ride.


----------



## MrData (Mar 13, 2010)

keemy said:


> Hmm this location blows, like almost as bad as when you had it in riverside or some ****.



Oh come on, Riverside isn't that bad.


----------



## ianini (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, now Cody Heise is going. Just 2 more maybe?


----------



## MrData (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome. 
Is there a reason you want a certain number of people?


----------



## ianini (Mar 18, 2010)

MrData said:


> Awesome.
> Is there a reason you want a certain number of people?



Well, this is my first meet-up run by myself and I was wondering if I should have about 10+ people. Also, what is the average size of a meet-up?


----------



## MrData (Mar 18, 2010)

I think the biggest was about 10 people. Normally, it's a few less than that I suppose...
That's just the big meetups. Smaller ones are like 3 people lol


----------



## ianini (Mar 18, 2010)

MrData said:


> I think the biggest was about 10 people. Normally, it's a few less than that I suppose...



Phew... I though it should be a thing with more that 10 people. Have you found out if your coming?


----------



## MrData (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry, I still don't know.
Hopefully I'll have a definite answer by Friday night.


----------



## ianini (Mar 18, 2010)

MrData said:


> Sorry, I still don't know.
> Hopefully I'll have a definite answer by Friday night.



Ok. And if you so, would you be bringing Weston along?


----------



## MrData (Mar 18, 2010)

No clue.
I should really find out if I'm going first, then worry about that.
He may have his own ride for all I know.


----------



## ianini (Mar 18, 2010)

MrData said:


> No clue.
> I should really find out if I'm going first, then worry about that.
> He may have his own ride for all I know.



Oh, ok. I'll talk to him and ask him if he has a ride.


----------



## MrData (Mar 18, 2010)

I will be able to make it, but I will be a couple of hours late.


----------



## ianini (Mar 18, 2010)

MrData said:


> I will be able to make it, but I will be a couple of hours late.



Like what time?


----------



## MrData (Mar 18, 2010)

Around noon.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 18, 2010)

I just arrived in LA. Can someone post the address of the mall?


----------



## ianini (Mar 18, 2010)

MrData said:


> Around noon.



Cool. See you there



MichaelP. said:


> I just arrived in LA. Can someone post the address of the mall? Also, what time are we meeting?



Bam! Oh and were meeting at 10:00 AM. Just read the first post for more info.


----------



## MrData (Mar 18, 2010)

Actually, I take that back.
I won't be late.


----------



## ianini (Mar 18, 2010)

MrData said:


> Actually, I take that back.
> I won't be late.



Yay! Reason?


----------



## MrData (Mar 18, 2010)

Uhh...
Plans changed.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't go unfortunately. Need to sell pie. Literally. Shame, though.


----------



## ianini (Mar 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I can't go unfortunately. Need to sell pie. Literally. Shame, though.



lol. Thats's too bad. Maybe next meet-up?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 19, 2010)

Hopefully. After the 28th. then I'm completely FREE!!!!


----------



## ianini (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll try and plan another one on the 17th or 24th of April. But no promises.


----------



## ianini (Mar 20, 2010)

Results! 

2x2 Round 1:
1. Steven: 2.91, 6.65, 4.86, 2.47, 5.25 = 4.34
2. Ian: 4.03, 4.69, 5.75, 3.44, 5.46 = 4.73
3. Deven: 4.77, 5.50, 3.71, 5.02, DNF = 5.10
4. Cody: 4.91, 6.31, 5.55, 7.16+, 5.61 = 5.82
5. Michael: 8.00, 7.71, 7.41, 8.15, 12.03 = 7.95
6. Omar: 9.97, 11.63, 11.86, 11.77, 7.68 = 11.12
7. Dashel: 6.82, 20.80, 16.08, 19.52, 17.28 = 17.63
8. Saul: 43.60, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF

2x2: Round 2: 
1. Steven: 5.20, 3.71, 4.16, 4.47, 1.65 = 4.11
2. Ian: 4.16, 4.87, 4.88, 4.88, 4.25 = 4.67
3. Deven: 6.25, 4.91, 4.73, 6.19, 3.91 = 5.28
4. Cody: 5.55, 6.53, 4.41, 5.96, 5.84 = 5.78
5. Michael: 6.97, 7.83, 10.10, 6.74, 6.57 = 7.18
6. Dashel: 10.71, 18.58, 20.30, 22.44, 24.91 = 20.44

2x2 Final:
1. Ian: 4.81, 3.28, 4.11, 4.46, 4.09 = 4.22
2. Steven: 5.17, 5.26, 3.18, 5.35, 3.30 = 4.58
3. Deven: 5.13, 5.75, 6.35, 5.22, DNF = 5.77

3x3 Round 1:
1. Cody: 17.52, 16.78, 18.63, 16.55, 15.36 = 16.95
2. Steven: 17.85, 17.32, 16.75, 12.84, DNF = 17.31
3. Deven: 22.80, 19.50, DNF, 14.27, 9.91 = 18.86
4. Michael: 19.58, 22.61, 15.93, 20.88+, 20.86+ = 20.44
5. Ian: 21.53, 19.16, 20.77+, 19.65, 21.34 = 20.59
6. Omar: 44.03, 33.36, 31.55, 40.08, 29.52 = 35.00
7. Dashel: 46.13, 40.53, 38.25, 39.94, 40.05 = 40.17
8. Saul: 1:28.93, 1:13.09, 1:32.33, 1:22.16, 1:30.66 = 1:27.25 

3x3 Round 2:
1. Deven: 17.36, 16.03, 14.93, 10.78, 12.63 = 14.53
2. Cody: 15.44, 14.16, 17.56, 15.63, 15.43 = 15.50
3. Steven: 14.87, 17.35, 16.25, 17.30, 14.54 = 16.14
4. Michael: 14.87, DNF, 18.72, 16.63, 14.22 = 16.74 
5. Ian: 17.97, 16.02, 16.88, 20.63, 15.80 = 16.96 
6. Dashel: 33.86, 38.44, 45.30, 33.05, 44.11 = 38.80

3x3 Final: 
1. Ian: 15.09, 17.38, 14.65, 15.72, 14.68 = 15.16
2. Deven: 13.80, 16.05, DNF, 15.96, 14.60 = 15.54
3. Steven: 16.42, 16.60, 16.93, 13.11, 18.16 = 16.65
4. Cody: 16.06, 17.81, 14.65, 18.84, 17.47 = 17.11
5. Richard*: 1:10.72, 1:08.30, 1:05.44, 1:07.75, 58.41 = 1:07.16

4x4 Combined final:
1. Deven: 55.78, 1:03.93, 54.47, 1:24.83, 1:13.38 = 1:04.36
2. Cody: 1:12.15, 1:00.65, 1:05.01, DNF, 1:06.31 = 1:07.82
3. Steven: 1:33.30, 1:47.03, 1:19.51, 1:36.72, 2:03.73 = 1:39.02
4. Ian: 1:36.55, 1:27.20, 1:37.56, DNS, DNS = DNF

5x5 Combined Final:
1. Cody: 1:56.53, 1:44.63, 1:49.75 = 1:50.30
2. Ian: 2:37.41, 2:46.40, 2:05.45 = 2:29.75
3. Steven: 3:21.40, 2:59.85, 2:46.52 = 3:02.59

OH Round 1:
1. Deven: DNF, 36.15, 21.93, 26.42, 18.13 = 28.17
2. Steven: 39.15, 27.81, 33.88, 33.18, 29.18 = 32.08
3. Cody: 44.96, 38.66, 40.13, DNF, 31.13 = 41.25
4. Ian: 46.47, 46.13, 49.13, 47.90, 39.25 = 46.83

OH Final:
1. Deven: 26.47, 23.30, DNF, 23.86, 27.63 = 25.99
2. Steven: 35.09, 32.71, 39.39, 35.91, 33.57 = 34.86
3. Cody: DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, = DNF

Clock: 
1. Deven: 7.84, DNF, 8.65, 8.30, 9.71 = 8.89
2. Ian: 7.59, 13.08, 12.68, 13.46, 9.72 = 11.83
3. Steven: 29.57, 36.76, DNF, 28.05, 28.83 = 31.72
4. Michael: DNF, 1:15.77, 2:05.77, 1:02.13, 56.48 = 1:27.89


There we go! 

*Richard was some gut that came up and started to solve them and I made him do an average. He cubes and has an Type F along with other puzzles and I told him about speedsolving.

Good times. I'll try and make a better organized one with prizes (hopefully certificates and cubes) in early May at the same place. Great thanks for those who helped out! 

-Ian

p.s.
This took a _really_ long to to do...


----------



## fundash (Mar 21, 2010)

That was FUN!


----------



## MrData (Mar 21, 2010)

Agreed. Time to see the results.


----------



## ianini (Mar 21, 2010)

Be patient, I'm working on them right now. Thank god qqTimer exists or else I would be screwed.


----------



## fundash (Mar 21, 2010)

ORLY?!?!?!


----------



## ianini (Mar 21, 2010)

I had to repost instead of just editing an old post so it'd bring up the thread. 

Results! 

2x2 Round 1:
1. Steven: 2.91, 6.65+, 4.86, 2.47, 5.25 = 4.34
2. Ian: 4.03, 4.69, 5.75, 3.44, 5.46 = 4.73
3. Deven: 4.77, 5.50, 3.71, 5.02, DNF = 5.10
4. Cody: 4.91, 6.31, 5.55, 7.16+, 5.61 = 5.82
5. Michael: 8.00, 7.71, 7.41, 8.15, 12.03 = 7.95
6. Omar: 9.97, 11.63, 11.86, 11.77, 7.68 = 11.12
7. Dashel: 6.82, 20.80, 16.08, 19.52, 17.28 = 17.63
8. Saul: 43.60, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF

2x2: Round 2: 
1. Steven: 5.20, 3.71, 4.16, 4.47, 1.65 = 4.11
2. Ian: 4.16, 4.87, 4.88, 4.88, 4.25 = 4.67
3. Deven: 6.25, 4.91, 4.73, 6.19, 3.91 = 5.28
4. Cody: 5.55, 6.53, 4.41, 5.96, 5.84 = 5.78
5. Michael: 6.97, 7.83, 10.10, 6.74, 6.57 = 7.18
6. Dashel: 10.71, 18.58, 20.30, 22.44, 24.91 = 20.44

2x2 Final:
1. Ian: 4.81, 3.28, 4.11, 4.46, 4.09 = 4.22
2. Steven: 5.17, 5.26, 3.18, 5.35, 3.30 = 4.58
3. Deven: 5.13, 5.75, 6.35, 5.22, DNF = 5.77

3x3 Round 1:
1. Cody: 17.52, 16.78, 18.63, 16.55, 15.36 = 16.95
2. Steven: 17.85, 17.32, 16.75, 12.84, DNF = 17.31
3. Deven: 22.80, 19.50, DNF, 14.27, 9.91 = 18.86
4. Michael: 19.58, 22.61, 15.93, 20.88+, 20.86+ = 20.44
5. Ian: 21.53, 19.16, 20.77+, 19.65, 21.34 = 20.59
6. Omar: 44.03, 33.36, 31.55, 40.08, 29.52 = 35.00
7. Dashel: 46.13, 40.53, 38.25, 39.94, 40.05 = 40.17
8. Saul: 1:28.93, 1:13.09, 1:32.33, 1:22.16, 1:30.66 = 1:27.25 

3x3 Round 2:
1. Deven: 17.36, 16.03, 14.93, 10.78, 12.63 = 14.53
2. Cody: 15.44, 14.16, 17.56, 15.63, 15.43 = 15.50
3. Steven: 14.87, 17.35, 16.25, 17.30, 14.54 = 16.14
4. Michael: 14.87, DNF, 18.72, 16.63, 14.22 = 16.74 
5. Ian: 17.97, 16.02, 16.88, 20.63, 15.80 = 16.96 
6. Dashel: 33.86, 38.44, 45.30, 33.05, 44.11 = 38.80

3x3 Final: 
1. Ian: 15.09, 17.38, 14.65, 15.72, 14.68 = 15.16
2. Deven: 13.80, 16.05, DNF, 15.96, 14.60 = 15.54
3. Steven: 16.42, 16.60, 16.93, 13.11, 18.16 = 16.65
4. Cody: 16.06, 17.81, 14.65, 18.84, 17.47 = 17.11
5. Richard*: 1:10.72, 1:08.30, 1:05.44, 1:07.75, 58.41 = 1:07.16

4x4 Combined final:
1. Deven: 55.78, 1:03.93, 54.47, 1:24.83, 1:13.38 = 1:04.36
2. Cody: 1:12.15, 1:00.65, 1:05.01, DNF, 1:06.31 = 1:07.82
3. Steven: 1:33.30, 1:47.03, 1:19.51, 1:36.72, 2:03.73 = 1:39.02
4. Ian: 1:36.55, 1:27.20, 1:37.56, DNS, DNS = DNF

5x5 Combined Final:
1. Cody: 1:56.53, 1:44.63, 1:49.75 = 1:50.30
2. Ian: 2:37.41, 2:46.40, 2:05.45 = 2:29.75
3. Steven: 3:21.40, 2:59.85, 2:46.52 = 3:02.59

OH Round 1:
1. Deven: DNF, 36.15, 21.93, 26.42, 18.13 = 28.17
2. Steven: 39.15, 27.81, 33.88, 33.18, 29.18 = 32.08
3. Cody: 44.96, 38.66, 40.13, DNF, 31.13 = 41.25
4. Ian: 46.47, 46.13, 49.13, 47.90, 39.25 = 46.83

OH Final:
1. Deven: 26.47, 23.30, DNF, 23.86, 27.63 = 25.99
2. Steven: 35.09, 32.71, 39.39, 35.91, 33.57 = 34.86
3. Cody: DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, = DNF

Clock: 
1. Deven: 7.84, DNF, 8.65, 8.30, 9.71 = 8.89
2. Ian: 7.59, 13.08, 12.68, 13.46, 9.72 = 11.83
3. Steven: 29.57, 36.76, DNF, 28.05, 28.83 = 31.72
4. Michael: DNF, 1:15.77, 2:05.77, 1:02.13, 56.48 = 1:27.89


There we go! 

*Richard was some guy that came up and started to solve them and I made him do an average. He cubes and has an Type F along with other puzzles and I told him about speedsolving.

Good times. I'll try and make a better organized one with prizes (hopefully certificates and cubes) in early May at the same place. Great thanks for those who helped out! 

-Ian

p.s.
This took a really long to to do...


----------



## MrData (Mar 21, 2010)

hahaha
I sucked at everything.
Thanks for getting the results up so quickly.


----------



## ianini (Mar 21, 2010)

Np Steven.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Mar 21, 2010)

I should have won.


----------



## ianini (Mar 21, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> I should have won.



But I did better. Which is really weird.


----------



## MrData (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh, and put a + next to the 6 in round 1 of 2x2.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 21, 2010)

OH final...Pfffftttt...I mean...sorry.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 21, 2010)

Does anyone have my Edison? It's got cubesmith bright set with light blue on it.


----------

